# Sienna



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Vicki...

I am in tears reading this.....I am so very sorry to hear about Sienna.

RIP pretty girl!


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, we are going through the same thing right now, we lost ours only 5 days ago.

Run free Sienna. Hope Riley and Sienna meet at the bridge.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry.
RIP pretty girl.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She's healthy now & running at the bridge with Maggie, Jake, Lillie & all of our other furbabies.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Sienna.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping up for Vicki and Sienna.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading that you lost sweet Sienna today! Was just reading your thread that she was doing well yesterday. Words are just so inadequate at tragic times like this. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry. I have been watching and praying. She is now with my Sandy (avatar) running at the bridge. I know the pain is unbearable and the quiet is too. Prayers coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Vicki, I am very sorry to read with tears in my eyes about peacfull passing of your sweet Sienna.

I loved her like my own as I could see my Buddy's spirit in her happy smile. She was an angel walking on the Earth, giving comfort to all those who needed it. Such a gentle soul even her leaving was gentle and carrying. I know your heart hurts and it is hard to find the words of comfort, you are blessed you had her for even such a short time. May Sienna find my Buddy and all others our beautiful goldens to play, run, swimm and wait, wait for us to join them.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl, you touched so many lives you will never be forgotten.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that she is free of pain, even though you hurt horribly, and that she was where she wanted to be when she passed.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My heart aches for you all today and for the moments to come. I take comfort in knowing that Sienna was at home and passed on peacefully. I hope that as the two of you worked on her bucket list you collected many beautiful memories that will bring a smile through the tears.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

My heart sank when I saw this. I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sienna. May all the wonderful memories you hold in your heart bring you comfort in the coming days. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Sweet Sienna


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Vickie, 
How could so few words bring forth such deep heartache x
Hope you can receive some comfort in knowing Sienna is running free with the Angels x 
Candle lit for You and Sienna x


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Glad she went peacefully. My heart aches for you. Sienna will be in your heart forever!! Thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Sienna!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So very sorry. But glad she was so loved and died peacefully. I hope you take very good care of yourself in the coming days.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry that Sienna has now gone to the bridge. Sometimes words are just never enough, but your girl will now be playing with new friends at the bridge, and we are sending hugs from over here, and hope that your happy times together will bring you comfort at this sad time

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Sienna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vicki*



VickiR said:


> Sienna Rose Rummel
> September 1, 2003-April 29,2012
> 
> Sienna died peacefully in her sleep late this afternoon.


Vicki

My heart sank when I saw this! I am so very sorry, but glad that Sienna died in her sleep. I know that my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry! It's so hard to lose the ones we love.


----------



## frameart (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how much it hurts and how your heart is aching, it's now two weeks since I lost my girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreak. How wonderful for her to go so peacefully in her sleep, at home surrounded by love. Run free sweet Sienna.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am just reading this, and wanted to add my sympathies....it is never easy. Run softly sweet girl. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Big hugs to you....try not to hurt too much ..more big hugs...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Vicki. Tears sprang into my eyes when I read that she died. It sounds like she went very peacefully, but I know that does little to ease the pain. I'm thinking about you. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was time for Sienna to leave, but so glad she went peacefully.
Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for sweet Sienna


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sienna.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't say it better than this. ((((hugs))))) from Penny and me.



coppers-mom said:


> I am so very sorry it was time for Sienna to leave, but so glad she went peacefully.
> Hugs to you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My daughter was dancing jazz solo today with this song. The words reminded me so much on sweet Sienna.

Charlie Winston
She Went Quietly

There's really not so much to tell.
She was 29, showing signs of doing well
for herself.

She never spoke of feeling sad.
Was, oh, so close with the family and friends
she had around her.

But she went quietly.
She didn't make a sound.
She went quietly
with the wish not to be found.

She went quietly
without a word of where.
Just a note that wrote:
"Forgetting is easier."
......................

Sweet dreams beautiful girl.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Our vet just sent these beautiful flowers in memory of Sienna.


Thanks to everyone for your support and kind words through our difficult journey.

Sienna died peacefully at home in her sleep.
He paws were crossed and her chin was resting on her paws.
She waited until no one was with her to go.
I guess she did it her way up until the end.

I miss her so much but I know she is at peace.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, it sounds like she was at peace...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace sweet Sienna.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to read about Sienna passing  it sounds as if she went very peacefully. Take care


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly, sweet Sienna


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That song definitely sounds like how Sienna slipped away in her sleep. Such a special girl and I know that she leaves such a hole. Your girl touched so many in her short life. I truly cried when I read that she was gone to the bridge. Big hugs to you at this sad time.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss. I will be thinking of you. Take care of your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sienna. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry for your lost. It is peaceful to her she passed quietly in her sleep, but it doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Vicki,
I am so sorry. This is a very hard time. I know Sienna is still with you in your heart.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So so sorry to hear about your Sienna....prayers for you and your family...RIP Sweet Sienna..


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too would like to say that I am sorry to read about the loss of your Sienna.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Sienna at her last event with Pets on Wheels.
This was taken at the Baltimore St. Patrick's Day parade on March 11th.









I miss her so much


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a beautiful picture of a beautiful and oh so sweet girl.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh goodness, I just saw this. I'm so sorry for your loss. I have tears just reading this thread. Many hugs to you. My heart breaks for you. May Sienna run free and play hard at the bridge and may you find peace and healing for a broken heart.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sienna was such a beautiful girl--may the memories she left you comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

VickiR said:


> Sienna at her last event with Pets on Wheels.
> This was taken at the Baltimore St. Patrick's Day parade on March 11th.
> 
> View attachment 113513
> ...


I swear you can see into her soul in this picture. What a sweet, kind, gentle soul.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Sienna


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Sienna.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet beautiful Sienna. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 


Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sienna was the one of the most sweet souls on this forum. I will be thinking of her tomorrow as many of her friends at the nursing home.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful and sweet girl! I know that Sienna is sorely missed by all the people that she touched!! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your continued support.

I picked up Sienna's ashes this afternoon.

Sienna's vet tech friend (the one who picked her up on Sunday, took her to the vet's office and made arrangements) did a plaster paw print and also cut a baggie full of fur.

Sienna had the most incrediblely soft fur that I ever felt. 

I miss being able to touch her.
Whenever we sat to watch TV, she always wanted me to hold her paw.

She was such a natural therapy dog.
She was a kind soul who always wanted to be touched.

It's just not the same anymore.

Olivia will be one on Saturday and she is oblivious ( should change her name) , but Jillian is very sad. I know she misses her "sister".


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Vicki, my condolences on the loss of such a darling girl. I hope that getting her ashes today gave you a tiny measure of peace, since she is back home where she belongs. It's such a physical ache, missing a beloved dog. Wishing you a peaceful heart as you journey through your grief and your memories of your beautiful Sienna.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It will never be the same, such a great loss can not be replaced. Sienna will live forever in the hearts of people who loved her. God bless beautiful girl.


----------

